# Rabbits and Squirrels



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I am looking to do some Squirrel and Rabbit hunting in SE Michigan area. I would love to pair up with someone. I don't have a dog, don't care to use one either...But definitely would like some more meat for the freezer.


----------



## Open_Season (Oct 17, 2011)

If you got the property I have 2 pups coming out of the starting pen Jan 10th. I would love to take them right out.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

